# He said I have bags under my eyes



## DameEdna (Aug 26, 2009)

Hubby (of 21 years) found an article and emailed it to me on "how to have beautiful eyes!" Is he trying to tell me something??? Does he even notice my eyes???

I told him to look at my freshly made up eyes this morning, eyelashes are perfect these days, no allergies to any make up, so no watery eyes anymore. Very pleased with them.

He pointed at my bags and said why can't I do anything about those????

That is ME. I naturally have bags under my eyes. I REALLY dont need attention drawing to them. 

I should've took it as a warning 25 years ago when we first met, and he commented on how "big" my upper arms were!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

DameEdna said:


> Hubby (of 21 years) found an article and emailed it to me on "how to have beautiful eyes!" Is he trying to tell me something??? Does he even notice my eyes???
> 
> I told him to look at my freshly made up eyes this morning, eyelashes are perfect these days, no allergies to any make up, so no watery eyes anymore. Very pleased with them.
> 
> ...


 Your husband is being really naughty & nasty, he deserves some big spanking!!!


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Ha! If it were me, I'd go to a cosmetic surgeon for a consultation (those are generally free if the doctor's any good at all). Then I'd bring home a quote for what it would cost to "do anything about those"! Be sure you look at every option, in every single price range so that you can present the "best" (read: most expensive) one as your suggestion. I bet if he's presented with the option of paying a few grand for surgery he won't find them so objectionable! :rofl: 

Not that I mean you should actually have surgery, or any of those things--that's totally a personal thing. But if he's always stressed about money and you present an expensive solution, I bet that would end the discussion pretty quickly, yes? Heck, even an eye cream that's good enough to actually have a chance of doing anything would probably run $100 a jar....you could try fillers, that'd probably run about $500...or laser to stimulate collagen growth around the bags, probably about the same as filler for just that area....then surgery--that'd go into the thousands and thousands...

Now, I'm totally a smart aleck about everything and not really good at taking senseless criticism, so that's just what I'd do.... then I'd hold out my hand for the cash and ask him when I should book the procedure. 

Oh, and I also push things as far as I can to make my point--if you couldn't tell! :smthumbup:


----------



## DameEdna (Aug 26, 2009)

COGypsy said:


> Ha! If it were me, I'd go to a cosmetic surgeon for a consultation (those are generally free if the doctor's any good at all). Then I'd bring home a quote for what it would cost to "do anything about those"! Be sure you look at every option, in every single price range so that you can present the "best" (read: most expensive) one as your suggestion. I bet if he's presented with the option of paying a few grand for surgery he won't find them so objectionable! :rofl:
> 
> Not that I mean you should actually have surgery, or any of those things--that's totally a personal thing. But if he's always stressed about money and you present an expensive solution, I bet that would end the discussion pretty quickly, yes? Heck, even an eye cream that's good enough to actually have a chance of doing anything would probably run $100 a jar....you could try fillers, that'd probably run about $500...or laser to stimulate collagen growth around the bags, probably about the same as filler for just that area....then surgery--that'd go into the thousands and thousands...
> 
> ...


:iagree:Haha, I had considered this, but he knows I am squeamish when it comes to anything like surgery. He was apologetic afterwards about sending it, saying he thought I might be interested and had never heard of putting tea spoons straight out of the fridge to sooth puffy eyes. 

I have sensitive skin and I feel the make up I use now best enhances my face, it's just that he's not noticed and has remembered a time when I had poofy eyes. Men have short term memory when it comes to such things!:rofl:


----------

